# Well, since no one else has asked: New things?



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

So who has photos of the new stuff? 

Stan and friends making any announcements for Bachmann? 

Anything new on the Accucraft table? 

What's new from Lewis? Charlie? Anybody? 

Rick


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry no pics, but Aristo had the preproduction PCC trolley and 3 samples of the new C16 , both are very very nice, the PCC drive bricks are no taller than the wheels, they are going to be a hugely popular item with scratchbuilders and Lewis said they would be offered seperatly thru the parts dept. 

I'll try and get some shots today when I go back


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question, has any one tried using the new ML track with older track? 
I guess I will find out at the KS show in two weeks.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/08/2008 8:34 AM
Good question, has any one tried using the new ML track with older track? 
I guess I will find out at the KS show in two weeks.




Marty, we are using the New AML track on our club module along with the old Aristo brass track. we ahve had a few minor problems but they work well together. We were using at the WGHOT this year when you were down. Just didn't think to pioint it out. You will get to see it at HAGRS on our module.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, some pictures of a nice replacement frog for the Aristo WR turnouts, all stainless steel: 

*Frog photo* 
Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. 

$30, not cheap, but might be worthwhile on any turnout located on a main line. 

More on my site: http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=254&Itemid=296 

Regards, Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

For me, Mr. I Never Met a Building I Didn't Like, one of the interesting things were a couple of built-up structures on sale at the Rio Grande Models (or whatever they call themselves) booth. They were 1/24 scale and really beautiful, but they cost about $900 each. I took some photos and can post them, but since the models were mostly wrapped up for shipping, there's not much to see. I gave 'em a good look and they are a work of art. As for the cost, I guess it's a matter of what your time is worth. I probably spend a hundred hours on one project and at minimum wage, that works out to almost what these cost. Of course there's ther sarisfaction I get at a job well done, but if I had the money...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft had their new live steam 4-4-0s on display (I bought one from Jonathan at the show) as well as their new flangers. I posted photos and a couple video clips *here* in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Is that frog powered like on the #6 switches? If so, does that mean there's a little circuitry with it as well? 

Dwight - your 4-4-0 video is great! Even though I am a die hard mainline guy, these 4-4-0s are getting to me really bad. I have a Bachmann Centennial (which is about the same as yours, only with less accurate painting). In fact, I was so inspired by your video I actually ran a train for my 3 year old nephew last night powered by the 4-4-0. Ever since Bachmann released photos of the green 4-4-0, I have been particularly interested in the green ones. The SPC green Accucraft is the one I'd go for!! I also like the new Aristo c-16 in green, and the new Bachmann 4-4-0 in green!! 

General comment: 
There weren't many pictures of the new USRA 0-6-0 switcher. I saw one getting ready to run at the ECLSTS, but other than that, there seems to be little interest. Is it because live steamers are generally more interested in the mainline locos? Is switching with steam not practical due to condensation in the cylinders? Is there little interest in a switcher because most live steam tracks set up for continuous running? Do you think we'll ever see a timesaver layout being switched with live steam? 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 06/12/2008 7:32 AM
Greg, 
Even though I am a die hard mainline guy, these 4-4-0s are getting to me really bad. I have a Bachmann Centennial (which is about the same as yours, only with less accurate painting). In fact, 
Mark




Face it Mark...we're gonna get you!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The AML 1/29 Bethgon cars will be awhile. They can't get blueprints for the cars. A bulkhead flat is also on their list. The 1/29 0-6-0 switcher looks really nice,electric or live steam. They are also going to do a 1/29 stock car in eight different roadnames plus data only. The catalog shows them as four car sets.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

I found myself thinking that I wanted a centennial 2-6-0 last night. That's bad! I have enough on my 'wish' list at the moment, without adding another locomotive!! 

Just wait until you start running your 4-4-0. You are going to love it! So smooth, so detailed!! 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Frog can be powered if you want, but you have to supply the power, from switch machine contacts. 

The frog is all stainless, nice... 

Regards, Greg


----------

